# Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???



## Goersty (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Habe zwar schon viel im Forum gestöbert, habe aber keine direkte Antwort zu meinem Anliegen gefunden. Folgende Situation:

Ich habe letzten Sommer einen größeren Teich nach einem Buch der Fa. Naturagart ausgehoben (ca. 9 x 5,5 m). Es soll ein Naturteich ohne Technik und ohne Fische werden. Komplett außenrum habe ich einen Ringgraben ausgehoben. Die Folie ist auch schon drin. Dieses Jahr im Mai soll bepflanzt werden. 
Was den Uferwall betrifft habe ich noch ein weiteres Buch zu Rate gezogen. Der Uferwall ist bis auf eine Stelle überall gleich hoch. An dieser besagten Stelle ist der Uferwall über eine Länge von 1m  etwa 5cm niedriger. Diese Stelle soll als Überlauf dienen.

Ich habe nun viel gelesen über das Prinzip der Saugsperre und über Ufermatten. Dem Prinzip, dass das Wasser über Ufermatten vom Teichinneren in den Ringgraben gezogen wird, und durch eine Saugsperre das Zürücklaufen des Wassers verhindert wird, möchte ich gerne folgen.

Frage: MUSS der Uferwall hierfür überall gleich hoch sein? Bzw. sollte ich eurer Meinung nach die 5cm für den Überlauf wieder auffüllen, damit der Uferwall überall gleich hoch ist? Oder war es von mir sogar richtig, einen Überlauf einzubauen? 

Ich danke euch schon jetzt für eure Hilfe und freue mich schon darauf, im Mai den Teich anzupflanzen 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## schrope (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Martin,

Herzlich willkommen bei uns! 

Das war vollkommen richtig, du musst ja irgendwo den Teich überlaufen lassen wenn der Wasserstand zu hoch wird und dein Ufergraben um den ganzen Teich läuft, aber du muss auch am äußeren Rand Stellen machen wo das Wasser definiert überlaufen kann und das aber auch niedriger als der Überlauf vom Teich in den Ufergraben.

Hier kannst auch noch schauen wie es bei unserer Annett aussieht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/71

Bitte stell doch einmal Bilder von deinem Teich vor, dann können wir uns besser ein Bild davon machen und dir besser helfen. 
Außerdem sind so manche von uns ziemlich neugierig.......

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Goersty (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Peter, hallo Teichfreunde,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe nun mal zwei Bilder vom Teich gemacht. Auf Bild 1 eine Komplettansicht des Teiches (im Vordergrund kann man den Überlauf vom Teichinneren in den Ringgraben sehen). Bild 2 zeigt eine Nahaufnahme des Überlaufs.

Auf der linken Seite (ungefähr in der Mitte des Teiches) habe ich einen Überlauf vom Ringgraben nach außen (Bild 1).

Ich bin ganz schön verwirrt wegen dem Überlauf. Vor einer Woche habe ich nämlich mit einer Mitarbeiterin von Naturagart telefoniert und habe ihr meinen Teich beschrieben und ihr Bilder geschickt. Sie meinte, der Überlauf vom Teichinneren zum Ringgraben müsse aufgefüllt werden. Der Uferwall müsse überall gleich hoch sein. Sie erklärte, dass durch die Ufermatte das Wasser vom Teichinnern nach außen gezogen wird. Die Wasserhöhe im Ringgraben entspräche dann ungefähr der des Teichinnern. Damit das Wasser nicht zurück in den Teich kann müsse die Folie am äußersten Ende des Ringgrabens etwa 3cm unterhalb des Uferwalles abgeschnitten werden.    Deshalb bin ich gerade so ratlos und weiß nicht, was nun richtig oder falsch ist.

Ich bitte um Eure Hilfe. 

Vielen Dank.
Martin


----------



## Kolja (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Martin,

ich habe auch nach NG gebaut mit Hauptteich und Ufergraben. Der Wall zwischen den beiden Bereichen sollte überall gleich hoch sein. Die Ufermatte gleicht unterschiedliche Wasserstände aus. Vom Ufergraben nach außen sollte es einen/mehrere Überläufe geben, die dann niedriger als der Wall sein müssen. 

Wenn du es so lässt, wie es jetzt ist, so hast solltest du einen maximalen Wasserstand in der Höhe des jetzt vorhandenen Überlaufes haben, d.h. der Wall steht doch ziemlich aus dem Wasser heraus.



> Damit das Wasser nicht zurück in den Teich kann müsse die Folie am äußersten Ende des Ringgrabens etwa 3cm unterhalb des Uferwalles abgeschnitten werden.  Deshalb bin ich gerade so ratlos und weiß nicht, was nun richtig oder falsch ist.



Das verstehe ich nicht so richtig. Ich kann mir nur denken, dass damit gemeint ist, dass der äußerste Wall niedriger als der innere sein soll bzw. über einen Überlauf verfügt.


----------



## Jürgen E (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Martin,

für deinen inneren Hauptteich brauchst du keinen extra Überlauf. Wenn durch starken Regen der Wasserstand steigt, wird automatisch das Wasser über den Wall in den Ringgraben fliessen. Da der Ringgraben ja Überläufe unterhalb der inneren Wallhöhe hat kann das Wasser nicht zurückgesaugt werden. Ich würde auch den Überlauf auffüllen, damit nicht soviel von dem Wall zu sehen ist.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## schrope (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Martin,

sehe ich das richtig das dein äusserer Wall gleich bzw. höher ist als der innere?
Denn das wird auch die NG-Dame gemeint haben das der äussere Wall tiefer sein muss als der innere. Es muss immer gewährleistet sein, dass das Wasser von innen nach aussen fließen kann, niemals aber umgekehrt --> sonst Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich!

Den inneren Überlauf kannst lassen oder auch wieder auffüllen, ist eigentlich egal. Wenn der Wall dann einmal schön bewachsen ist, sieht er meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr unschön aus. Für die Zeit wo die Ufermatte eingesät ist, ist so ein Überlauf nicht ganz unpraktisch, da dann bei starkem Regen nicht zusätzlich auch noch der überlaufende Innenteich die Samen wegspült.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Perschke (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Nur mal so nachgefragt.

Wie stark muss es regnen, das ein Teich dieser Größe überläuft?

ca. 50 m² - Wasserfläsche
Steigt der Wasserstand auf dieser Fläche um 5 cm bedarf es einer Wassermenge von ca. 2,5 m³, was 2500 Liter entspricht. 

Diese Wassermenge erfordert Regen in der Menge von ca. 60 Liter pro m² 

Wenn ich mit der Rechnung richtig liege, braucht es einen Überlauf.

Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Ich habe daher einen Überlauf im Hauptteich, und einen Überlauf im Ufergraben,.. (Ringgraben),..

Allerdings wird immer (soll auch) erst der Ufergraben "auslaufen/wechlaufen" damit wie schon geschrieben, keine Nährstoffe zurück in den Hauptteich kommen.
(Gleichzeitig soll der innere Füllstand NIE über den Damm ansteigen)

Die Kappilarwirkung im inneren Damm ist schon gut, wenn man unter der Ufermatte noch Vlies legt und dass ganze von oben und unten bestreut.

und Martin,.. die Dame hat es von NG schon richtig gesagt,.. "der Überlauf " im Damm (beim Foto vorne ,innere Ring zu sehen)
darf nicht vorhanden sein,..
wie Schrope es auch schon geschrieben hat,..

irgendwo habe ich auch meine "Ablauflösung" mit Rohr abgebildet:   hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19245/?q=%FCberlauf/page-2
(Habe zwar keinen geschlossenen Ring, ist aber auch egal)

@Perschke: bei ca. 40m2 habe ich selbst schon gesehen, dass der Hauptteich über den Damm gelaufen wäre, wenn da nicht auch ein "mechanischer" Überlauf drinnen gewesen wäre.

PS: der Ufergraben sieht nicht besonders tief aus ??   (10-20cm sollte man mind. haben (Sommer)
mfG. Micha


----------



## HaMaKi (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Martin,

wir haben unseren Teich ebenfalls mit NG gebaut und haben uns bei dem Thema Überlauf auch recht schwer getan.
Zunächst hatten wir einen viel zu tiefen Ausschnitt am Uferwall (nicht so breit wie Deiner aber mindestens genauso tief). Nach Rücksprache und Hilfe eines anderen Forenmitglieds wurde dieser Irrtum schnell aufgehoben; wir haben den Uferwall an dieser Stelle längst wieder 'aufgepolstert' 

Am äusseren Ufergraben (also zur 'Landseite' hin) haben wir auf einer Länge von ungefähr 25-30 cm (ist eigentlich zu groß) ca. 3cm Unterschied zum restlichen Ufergrabenrand-Niveau. Dahinter haben wir eine Drainage gebaut (Loch; etwas befüllt mit großen und kleinen Kieseln, damit das Wasser dort versickern kann).
Tatsächlich ist es aber so; dass es schon ordentlich und lang anhaltend regnen muß, bis wirklich etwas überläuft (vielleicht ist das aber auch nur bei neueren Teichen so?). Wir haben den Überlauf dann mit Zugabe von Leitungswasser ausprobiert -> er funktioniert.

Bilder kann ich auf Wunsch gerne nachreichen; bin zur Zeit auf der Arbeit (räusper  )

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hi.

Hier mal noch fix ein älterer Beitrag von mir, mit den Werten, die NG selbst empfiehlt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=52815#post52815
Die Skizze weiter oben im Thema ist leider nicht ganz korrekt, da sich der Wasserstand in Teich und Graben immer ausgleicht. 

Bei uns zieht/verdunstet der Ufergraben bei trockenem Wetter erstaunlich viel Wasser. Soviel, dass ich teilweise direkt im Ufergraben bis auf Teichniveau auffülle (leider hat der Brunnen nur nitrathaltiges Wasser zu bieten).

Und hier gibts aktuelle Bilder vom Teich samt Ufergraben.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hi Martin,
ich denke, Du musst Dir keine Sorgen machen. Wie schon richtig ausgeführt, hat die geringe Höhendifferenz nur wenig Wasserfluß (bei Regen und Ablauf durch den Filterteich) zur Folge. Wenn Du Ufermatte auf die Grenze setzt und die Pflanzen auf der Grenze sitzen, behindern deren Wurzeln recht stark den Durchfluß in den "Ufergraben", oder wie das Teil bei N..t heißt - also kein Grund zur Sorge- eher im Gegenteil: die Bepflanzung auf der Grenze ist ein perfekter Pflanzenfilter. Wenn da zuviel überläuft, fehlt es entweder an Pflanzen, oder die Wasserstände divergieren weit mehr als die 5 cm.


----------



## Goersty (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

erstmal möchte ich euch allen für eure Beiträge danken.   Schließlich ist mir jetzt klar, dass ich meinen Uferwall überall auf gleiche Höhe bringen muss. Die Ungewissheit hat also ein Ende. 

@HaMaKi: Bilder würden mich auf jeden Fall interessieren! Also falls du mal Zeit hast, kannst du gerne welche reinstellen. Dankeschön! 

@Vespabesitzer: Also der Ringgraben hat bei mir überall eine Tiefe von etwa 25cm. Nur an der Stelle, wo der Graben ziemlich breit ist (auf meinem Bild ganz vorne), da ist er etwa 60cm tief.

@Schrope: Du hast auf dem Foto richtig gesehen. Der äußere Wall ist teilweise höher als der innere. Der Teich steht an leichter Hanglage. Aber ich habe, wenn du mein Foto betrachtest, auf der linken Seite eine ca. 60cm breite Stelle, die mehrere cm unter dem inneren Uferwall liegt. Zudem ist der äußere Wall links überall etwa 2-3cm niedriger als der innere Uferwall. Müsste also so passen?! ;-)

@ alle: Nochmals viiiiiielen Dankf für eure Hilfe!!!

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## HaMaKi (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Martin,

hab' mal die Bilder 'rausgekramt:
So geht's nicht (geht schon, sieht aber doof aus und ist unnötig) 
 

das Gleiche in dekoriert:
 

Hier dann die korrigierte Version (Uferwall wieder 'hochgebockt'):
 

Seit Neuestem ist die Drainage optisch ganz verschwunden; die Terrasse verläuft jetzt darüber (Bilder gibt's noch keine, noch nicht fertig). Ich hoffe, die Fotos können Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Goersty (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Überlauf bei Ringgraben notwendig???*

Hallo Marita,

vielen Dank für die Bilder. Die helfen mir auf jeden Fall weiter. 

Dann werde ich jetzt bald mal ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen und meinen Uferwall korrigieren. 

Dank nochmal.

Gruß Martin


----------

